# Acadama charging



## mdhardy01 (4 Oct 2010)

Hi guys looking for some advice on my theory
Ok here goes
I currently have a 500 ltr planted tank going nicely 
I am getting a tmc micro tank 
Have been reading up on Acadama and like the idea of using this as a substrate 
My idea is to load the Acadama into one of my filters on my 500 ltr I dose ei so it would soak up the nutrients as they pass through it with the added benefit of also getting loaded with bacteria so that the pick would cycle quicker and from what I have read it would also polish the water in the big tank
I know that it will drop the ph and kh but water changes would keep this in check until it settled down
I also realise I would have to up my ei to compensate for the nutrient removal by the Acadama 
Then once I get the pico remove Acadama from filter add as substrate  plant and fill with water I now have nutrient rich substrate without having to pay Ada prices
Would this work? 
Comments please
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## chrisfraser05 (5 Oct 2010)

Personally rather than risk upsetting the balance of the 500lt and possibly cause an algae outbreak I'd just soak the akadama in a bucket.

Why not fill the bucket with declorinated water and add say 10 times the ususal EI dose to it and alow it to soak for a while, maybe give it the odd stir too.

For the BB you could just put the media from the filter on youn new tank inside your filter on the big tank to seed it.

Wouldn't fancy cleaning up after an algae outbreak in a 500 lol


----------



## mdhardy01 (5 Oct 2010)

thanks chris
i woke up this morning and thought that would be an easier way to do it DOH!!! 
thanks for the reply
matt


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Oct 2010)

Why not get some of TMC's Nutrisoil? that's the same as ADA, they do a 1kg bag too which will be perfect ;0)


----------



## Nelson (5 Oct 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Why not get some of TMC's Nutrisoil? that's the same as ADA, they do a 1kg bag too which will be perfect ;0)


don't think its available yet.


----------



## mdhardy01 (5 Oct 2010)

Why not get some of TMC's Nutrisoil? that's the same as ADA, they do a 1kg bag too which will be perfect ;0) 

Don't really want the ammonia that is released at the start 
Want to get it stocked fairly quickly
MTt


----------

